# Shark, Bluefish, and Whiting



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Caught this Blacktip on a live Bluefish. Caught Bluefish and 8 nice Whiting. Whiting were caught on Carolina rig with shrimp. Pompano rigs would not work.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice catch on the whiting, I bet the shark was fun too, how big?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

It was over 60 inches. A fun fight.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ya keep the BT?
Great steaks on the grill.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

No. I released the shark. Too big to carry home and it earned its freedom!


----------

